# Cyprus Airways Student Fares



## Toxan (Dec 29, 2010)

Cyprus Airways does not have a good name, but they do offer something that other airlines do not, as far as i know.
Student tickets are valid for one year, as are others, but to amend the ticket, it only costs €10.
The student must have a valid student card, and travel must begin in Cyprus. The bonus is 30kg of baggage is allowed, plus extras.
If you have children of student age, it might be worth your while to compare prices overall Cyprus Airways - Baggage


----------



## theresoon (Apr 11, 2008)

Toxan said:


> Cyprus Airways does not have a good name, but they do offer something that other airlines do not, as far as i know.
> Student tickets are valid for one year, as are others, but to amend the ticket, it only costs €10.
> The student must have a valid student card, and travel must begin in Cyprus. The bonus is 30kg of baggage is allowed, plus extras.
> If you have children of student age, it might be worth your while to compare prices overall Cyprus Airways - Baggage


Of course as everyone in Cyprus knows it's highly unlikely they will still be around in a year's time.:confused2:


----------



## Toxan (Dec 29, 2010)

Hopefully Stelios, the Greek guy who started Easyjet will buy it for €1


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

theresoon said:


> Of course as everyone in Cyprus knows it's highly unlikely they will still be around in a year's time.:confused2:


Yes, unfortunately the word is that they are in big trouble and are unlikely to survive much longer without a government bailout which so far is not forthcoming. 
A rival airline have threatened to take the government to court if they bail Cyprus airways out as they did not give them support when they needed it and they folded.


----------



## Toxan (Dec 29, 2010)

Has to do with EU rules i'm afraid, regarding subsidies.


----------



## zin (Oct 28, 2010)

Good riddance. When you pay baggage handlers over 25000 euros a year salaries just because they know a cousin of someone you get what you have coming to you. The amount of money that company was just throwing away was incredible.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Well its the usual jobs for the boys, as long they are related to you.


----------



## Toxan (Dec 29, 2010)

Stelios should buy it. He will sort them out.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Toxan said:


> Stelios should buy it. He will sort them out.


so you said


----------



## Toxan (Dec 29, 2010)

I remember working in the travel business in London years ago. Getting student tickets for retired people who wanted long stays, open returns for a year, and the airline turned a blind eye!


----------



## Toxan (Dec 29, 2010)

Mmmm interesting scenario developing CY fights back for London route with ?one plus one? offer - Cyprus Mail


----------

